# An Alternative Way to activate Control Panel



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

Special Folders

You can put the contents of Control Panel or other special folders on your Start menu (or in any folder).

To do so go to the Start button and right click it, then click Explore.

Make sure 'Start Menu' is selected and Create a folder by clicking New on the File menu, and then clicking Folder. Then, paste in the appropriate name as shown below:

For Control Panel use:

Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}

For Dial Up Networking use:

Dial Up Net.{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}

For Printers use:

Printers.{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}

You may need to reset your computer for the folder(s) to appear.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i got a nifty little program from
www.driverheaven.net
called dhxptraysysinfo


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dai:_
> *i got a nifty little program from
> www.driverheaven.net
> called dhxptraysysinfo *


cool!


----------

